# You don't need shit, a change in mentality



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Dec 23, 2018)

I once went 9 months and spent somewhere around $50, I spent money on shit I didn't need.

I've had zero dollars six times on this bicycle tour that I'm currently on (I'm approaching 6,000 miles)

I've never felt like I needed anything. I've also almost died a few times in my life. Had a few sleepless nights. It begs the question; what do you need?

People ask me this all the time. I tell them, I don't need anything, ever, if I start thinking you can give me something I need, then I'll need you, and it will create a huge inbalance in my energy, as well as maybe I'll start thinking you owe me something, which no one does. If it is truly a gift, people expect nothing in return. Giving is a gift in itsself.

People need food, shelter, sleep, and water. Not having these things for a little while will not kill you, but it might make your mental illness come out, in various forms.

If you don't have shelter and it's raining, all you gotta do is not sleep, walk around, and you won't die. This has happened to me several times in my life. I am a master at losing things I thought I needed, and then I learned to survive without them, I found out don't *need* them and I never did.


I am currently rolling with two signs. One says "be kind," and the other says "rode here from Oregon." When people ask me if I need anything, I tell them, no I never need anything really, but if you want to give me something would appreciate the gift, but you just talking to me is good enough in itself.

This is a diss to all the gutter punks who yell at people for not giving them money or wahtever. Be more self reliant and use what you have, I promise you will find more happinesses in life needing less.


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Dec 23, 2018)

"With lesser possessions im flight as a feather so I can fly like an eagle" Keep it light brother In our hearts lies everything we could ever want or need.


----------



## Severina Serciova (Dec 23, 2018)

Well said, people have a huge ability for adjusting to their situation.
No money for food? dumpster dive or steal from a big supermarket
No big supermarket? Learn what you can about wild edibles
99% of the time there is something you can do to keep moving if you put your mind to it, and if you'll keep that in mind you'll find yourself handing out gifts to others you never knew you had


----------



## noothgrush (Dec 23, 2018)

Buying shit we don't need with money that isn't even ours. But it gives out that succulent dopamine hit though.


----------



## Tude (Dec 23, 2018)

you are freaking awesome! Thanks for your info and I am moving this over to our bike touring bicycle subforum cause it totally belongs there  More power to you!!


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm actually surprised there's no negative reactions!!! Sick


----------



## train in vain (Dec 24, 2018)

Im skeptical. You made those signs for a reason. You may not be directly asking for something but you know that will certainly prompt some people to give you things.


----------



## T Paradise (Dec 24, 2018)

train in vain said:


> Im skeptical. You made those signs for a reason. You may not be directly asking for something but you know that will certainly prompt some people to give you things.


That's what I thought, those signs don't really fit the described spirit. Then I saw the picture of the bike, with that much gear on it people would approach without signs anyway probably. 
You sure carry a lot of stuff for someone who doesn't need shit haha.


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Dec 24, 2018)

train in vain said:


> Im skeptical. You made those signs for a reason. You may not be directly asking for something but you know that will certainly prompt some people to give you things.


This isn't to say I look down upon people who fly signs or whatever, if that's you're thing, cool, just get it out your head that you need what you are asking for, there are other ways to find it. Most of my friends that fly signs for a living, it really don't matter, all I'm saying is just, you don't need people, and self reliance is cooler than depending on people


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Dec 24, 2018)

Whatever, I don't rely on people, before I had signs, less people talked to me, I almost got hit by cars more, and I feel like people were more apt to steal from me. I kinda wish people would give me less. I left Nashville with like 16 toothbrushes, a ridiculous amount of food and 7 jackets. Slowly still giving all that to people who need it. Whatever critisisms oyu have of me, I'm sure they are valid in some sense, and quite honestly, I ain't too worried about shit, I'd even hang with you probably and talk about it


T Paradise said:


> That's what I thought, those signs don't really fit the described spirit. Then I saw the picture of the bike, with that much gear on it people would approach without signs anyway probably.
> You sure carry a lot of stuff for someone who doesn't need shit haha.


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Dec 24, 2018)

The one thing I feel like I am entitled to is eye contact and the acknowledgement that I am a human, be kind kinda helps I think. I've had a lot of people treat me like I don't exist when I ask for directions which can get old. 


THE REAL SCAVENGER said:


> This isn't to say I look down upon people who fly signs or whatever, if that's you're thing, cool, just get it out your head that you need what you are asking for, there are other ways to find it. Most of my friends that fly signs for a living, it really don't matter, all I'm saying is just, you don't need people, and self reliance is cooler than depending on people


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Dec 24, 2018)

Also to clarify: wanting and needing are two different thinngs (basically why this post exists)


----------



## T Paradise (Dec 26, 2018)

THE REAL SCAVENGER said:


> Whatever, I don't rely on people, before I had signs, less people talked to me, I almost got hit by cars more, and I feel like people were more apt to steal from me. I kinda wish people would give me less. I left Nashville with like 16 toothbrushes, a ridiculous amount of food and 7 jackets. Slowly still giving all that to people who need it. Whatever critisisms oyu have of me, I'm sure they are valid in some sense, and quite honestly, I ain't too worried about shit, I'd even hang with you probably and talk about it


I don't have any criticism really, your geared up bike just wasn't what I was expecting at all after reading your post.


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Dec 26, 2018)

T Paradise said:


> I don't have any criticism really, your geared up bike just wasn't what I was expecting at all after reading your post.


Nothing wrong with having more than u need just reazling what you need and want as two separate things. I also suuuuck at packing, I carry around 40 pounds all together not too much but I love books and playing music


----------



## Dunedrifter (Dec 26, 2018)

I agree that we really don’t need much/most shit, but we’re all guilty (to some degree) of wanting and needing certain things, e.g. a bike, shoes, water, etc. It’s admirable, and I commend you for being on the extremely less materialistic end of the spectrum; it’s truly where we all need to move towards, and where I am contstantly striving to get to. 

Less is more. Peace.


----------



## Django (Dec 26, 2018)

Amen! I'm high and I love you! Great post


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Dec 27, 2018)

Django said:


> Amen! I'm high and I love you! Great post


That's what I like hearing love you too


----------



## Shaggy Rogers (Dec 29, 2018)

Preach it yo


----------



## watergiver (Dec 29, 2018)

what you shared reminds me of what eye view true wealth as.

true wealth is not in gaining loads of paper money units or material possessions but for me, true wealth is knowing how not only to survive but to thrive with nothing


----------



## Kate Westcoast (Jan 6, 2019)

Having a sign or not, a geared up bicycle is a statement to those who chose to live a very different life compared to the ones on this forum. Having a sign like that just helps you not having to repeat yourself to every single person who inquires. From my experience as well, traveling by bicycle gave me more positive experiences with strangers than walking / hitch hiking, because a bicycle is something most people can understand. Most people have had that thought while riding a bicycle, what if i didn't have to turn around? What would happen if I just kept riding totally unprepared? Less people have the courage to actually find out.

Keep the pedal to the medal and the rubber on the road.


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Jan 6, 2019)

Kate Westcoast said:


> Having a sign or not, a geared up bicycle is a statement to those who chose to live a very different life compared to the ones on this forum. Having a sign like that just helps you not having to repeat yourself to every single person who inquires. From my experience as well, traveling by bicycle gave me more positive experiences with strangers than walking / hitch hiking, because a bicycle is something most people can understand. Most people have had that thought while riding a bicycle, what if i didn't have to turn around? What would happen if I just kept riding totally unprepared? Less people have the courage to actually find out.
> 
> Keep the pedal to the medal and the rubber on the road.


I don't want people giving me anything of they think I am a homebum or whatever, basically he reason why I do have signs


----------



## All Who Wander (Jan 6, 2019)

Well... you really dont need anything until you really do. Sometimes you really need something you dont have or have already gotten rid of. I think fear of that is one of the factors that creates horders. 

As a side note, you forgot one thing you really need that isn't on your list... human interaction. I did about two months on the road (headed up the Al-Can) without talking to almost anybody then another month in a forest without speaking or seeing anyone in any way. That month brought out the darkest shit in my soul... nearly killed me. Self introspection is great n all but I sure as hell wouldent recomend that path... people need people...


----------



## train in vain (Jun 29, 2019)

THE REAL SCAVENGER said:


> This isn't to say I look down upon people who fly signs or whatever, if that's you're thing, cool, just get it out your head that you need what you are asking for, there are other ways to find it. Most of my friends that fly signs for a living, it really don't matter, all I'm saying is just, you don't need people, and self reliance is cooler than depending on people


I agree with the self reliance thing. I dont fly signs or spange i dont even like to hitchhike because its like flying a sign for a ride. There is usually a way to get something without asking for it. Not always but more often than not. But when you really get down to it you cant say you dont need people because you do. No one is completely self reliant in 2019. Even if you live in the wilderness away from people and grow food and hunt etc... did you build that gun? Who made those shoes? I know thats a little extreme maybe..but its reality. No one gets by 100% on their own.


----------



## watergiver (Jun 30, 2019)

nature provides all. comfort breeds lazy breeds needing people 

eye find hooomins, most hooomis are more taxing then they are good for


----------



## roughdraft (Jun 30, 2019)

if yr in a lifestyle like OP and you can go straight to having near to nothing, or a "not having any" mentality, amazing and i could learn a lot from you

but to be real for most of us we need to take steps of having less first, in order to arrive en route to that direction


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Jul 7, 2019)

I like to formally addressed diss, in itself. But, I feel like there's a difference between being entitled and being needy. It definitely has different attitudes associated.​


----------



## Lichenthropy (Aug 5, 2019)

awesome and inspiring words! i hope you get to experience rad things and that your adventures are full of safety and education!


----------



## LuckyMinnie (Dec 28, 2019)

You have a beautiful perspective. But why dis someone that is obviously hurting? This cruel world can make a person angry sometimes. If a person is mentally ill, has no friends or family, and is constantly getting kicked while they are down, they might feel like yelling. I can understand the feeling. I've never done it before, but I've felt like doing it. You are one of the people who's been able to face the cruel realities of this world and still stay relatively sane. So am I. I am very grateful for this. Some people might be driven mad by the constant mental abuse they face on the streets. I feel very sorry for them. I know they are in pain. Btw, I can relate to your toothbrush issue. When I read that, I had to laugh. People love giving toothbrushes, don't they. I have gotten to where if someone tries to give me something that I don't need or want, I will smile nicely and tell them thanks but no thanks. And I'll explain that I already have that and am carrying too much stuff as it is. It's an opportunity for a conversation. It's an opportunity to humanize yourself, and by extention other travelers and poor people. If a person is open enough to give you a toothbrush, they might be open enough to actually listen to you for a moment and better get to understand you.


----------



## abdaldahr (Dec 29, 2019)

The world needs you. Ive found out it's important to not get attached to moments in time unless you want to be there forever. Unless you're getting exactly what you want out of life keep going. What you are seeking will catch up with you or you might just slip away to paradise and you know the powers that be don't want that. I'm still waiting for a real girl to show up not just some sick fuck who plays the part of a girl to maintain her/his kingdom.


----------

